
U.S. Air Force grounds F-35 fighters over cooling line problems - testrun
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-lockheed-f35-grounded-idUSKCN11M26K?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=morefromreuters
======
gaius
A flaw in the F35 will ground the USAF, USMC, US Navy, Royal Navy and Royal
Air Force, the West's two most-capable air powers. That will leave... France
to defend Freedom.

------
abysmallyideal
The planes will be obsolete within two decades in almost all scenarios except
against alqeada. They're already obsolete against Russian missiles and radar
defense and soon against Chinese defenses.

I'd diminish orders on these flying pigs and wait for the Japanese stealth
scout planes to finish prototype with their better designed and maintenance
friendly framework.

~~~
analognoise
It's easy to make a paper plane and claim it is better.

It is far harder to make hundreds of superior air-war machines with extremely
advanced capabilities.

That being said, I think the design is a mistake and we should go back to not
trying to make everything a multi-role plane - a plane with one, maybe two,
mission profiles.

